# Replacing Clerestory Windows



## Rewound98 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm replacing four clerestory windows while I'm residing the house.

I have some questions about how I should size them because of the varying heights of the rough openings or if I should reframe it entirely when I reside.

Visually, the height seems most important since all four windows are in line with each other.


Of course, all rough openings are not the same height but the widths are almost all exactly 47".

From right to left heights are (as viewed from outside):

#1: left 24 1/2" - right 23 3/4"

#2: left 24 - right 24" 1/4"

#3: left 1/4" - right 24 3/4" 

#4: left 24 7/8" - right 25 5/8"

The bottom of each rough opening is level with each other so either the top has sagged or it was framed that way.

The dip between #1 and #2 is noticeable from the outside. Also #4 is obviously larger on the right side as it slopes toward #3.

The roof isn't sagging so I think it's just how it's framed.


So ...

Should I make the height the smallest of the four?

Should I reframe it?

BTW, what's up there now are the worst windows *I've* seen. Someone merely cut glass to fit the rough opening then put moulding around it on the inside. They trimmed out the outside and called it a day. No caulk, insulation, or flashing. They leak air like a sieve and have on occasion leaked water.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds pretty, look foward to some wood rot under the windows.
Post some pictures, no one here can see what your seeing.


----------



## Rewound98 (Nov 16, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Sounds pretty, look foward to some wood rot under the windows.
> Post some pictures, no one here can see what your seeing.


Must be a permissions issue with the image I embedded.

I've uploaded it instead.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep, you've likely got some rot hiding up there. I would size to the smallest opening and pad out as required on the larger openings.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If there nonopening then there called picture windows.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you just going to put vinyl windows? What kind of siding are you using? Until you see how much is rotted, no one can give you the proper course of action. However, with the way you describe it there really isn't much that would keep water out so maybe you will get lucky and not have much rot at all. Possibly just removing the trim pieces holding the glass in place and have windows custom built to the shortest side. Is it just sheetrock on the interior? PS. In the OP's defense, that is what I would call a clerestory window as well, even though it is a picture window also..


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Technically speaking they are picture windows in a clerestory opening...


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

are the mullions structural?


----------



## Rewound98 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. We'll size them for the smallest height -- 23 3/4".

We lose some window area by doing that but we're only talking about an inch and to reframe would be nontrivial work.


The latest plan for siding is we're putting up vertical cedar siding to replace the existing board and batten.

As far as rot, we'll definitely know more once the existing siding and trim comes off but we need to order windows first since it'll take 2-4 weeks to get them.


The house is 30 years young and I'm expecting rot in other areas too. Going to be loads of fun.

The new windows will be wood windows like the rest of the house clad in aluminum.

Oh, and they'll be awning windows so we can open them for ventilation in spring / fall.


----------



## Rewound98 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> are the mullions structural?


The mullions between each window?

I think they are structural.

The one between #2 and #3 definitely is.

Not sure if the other two are.

Hmm. Guess I could replace the four windows with two if I can remove two of those mullions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you popped any trim off to see the actual RO's, or are you just assuming?

Your measurements could be just a bad trim job.


----------

